# Cross-Cut Sawyers Wanted



## SDownhill (Mar 27, 2008)

Experienced Cross Cut Sawyers wanted for upcoming Wilderness Area project work. Agency or private sector experience acceptable. Contact Northwest Timber Fallers at 877-FALL-SAFE, or via email at [email protected] to request an application. Additional company information is available on our website at www.nwtimberfallers.com.


----------

